

Newspeak and Pluggable Types with Gilad Braha - chibea
http://www.se-radio.net/podcast/2009-07/episode-140-newspeak-and-pluggable-types-gilad-braha

======
chibea
About Javascript: "Javascript is a fairly poorly thought-out language.
Considering its influences were Scheme and Smalltalk it's rather sad what came
out - but it got lucky, it's in a crucial place, it simply fell into the right
place in the universe."

